#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Daden en successen van de Sahabiyat (vrouwelijke metgezellen)

## Sterretje2

Daden en successen van de Sahabiyat (vrouwelijke metgezellen) 

De Sahabiyat (vrouwelijke metgezellen) waren de nobele vrouwen die de tijdgenoten van Profeet Muhammad waren. Zij waren de pure, vrome kruisvaarders van de Islam, en werden ge?erd gedurende het hele leven van de Profeet Muhammad, met de voorspelling dat zij voor altijd in het Paradijs zouden leven in het Hiernamaals. Hun successen en invloed kunnen we op elk gebied van die gedenkwaardige periode in de geschiedenis van de wereld vinden, toen de gehele mensheid voor altijd een andere gedaante zou krijgen. Zij waren even actief in de religie als in politiek, even moedig in oorlog als in vrede en pasten de persuasieve propaganda van de lessen van Islam toe. Deze nobele onbaatzuchtige vrouwen konden op de slagvelden worden gevonden onder de voorste linies van degenen die in jihad deelnamen. Zij konden in de politieke arena gevonden worden, op het gebied van onderwijs, in de rechtbanken van islamitische jurisprudentie, in de interpretatie van sahri ah, in de handel en commercie, in de landbouw en in de medicijnen en verpleging. In het kort, er was geen gebied dat niet profiteerde van hun intellect, hun wijsheid en hun aardige doch sterke karakter. 

Religieuze successen 

Onder de vele diensten die men aan Islam kan geven, is een ervan vechten op de strijdvelden. Enkele voorbeelden van zulke ijver, vastberadenheid, bescherming en moed kunnen we in de geschiedenis vinden. Toen de ongelovigen de moslims aanvielen gedurende de strijd van Uhud, waren er slechts enkele toegewijde volgers over om met de Profeet Muhammad te vechten. Op dit kritieke punt beschermde de vrouwelijke metgezel Umm Ammarah hem met haar lichaam, en hield ze de vijand weg met zowel haar zwaard als haar pijl en boog. Toen Qaniah dicht bij Profeet Muhammad kwam, was zij het die het ergste van zijn aanval verdroeg. Ze had een diepe wond op haar schouder, maar toch ging ze er mee door hem met haar zwaard aan te vallen. Maar hij werd goed beschermd en ze kon geen deuk in zijn schild maken. Ze vocht zo moedig tegen Mussailmah Kaththab dat hij aan een dozijn wonden leed en een arm verloor. 


In de slag van Ahazab (de slag van de kuil) toonde de metgezel Safiyyah haar brilliante miliaire strategie bij het weerstand bieden aan de Joodse aanval, en ze vermoordde een van de Joden. In de slag van Hunain, deed Umm Salim een aanval op de vijand met haar zwaard. 


In de slag van Yarmook, toonden Asma bint Abu Bakr, Umm Abban, Umm Hakeen, Khawlah, Hind en de moeder van de gelovigen Juwairiah buitengewone moed. Asma bint Yazid doodde negen vijandelijke soldaten. In het 28ste jaar na de Hijrah, nam Umm haram deel aan de aanval op Cyprus. 


De moeder van de gelovigen Aishah, Umm Salim en Umm Salit waren onder degenen die erg goed waren in het verzorgen van de gewonden. 


De Sahabiyat vergezelden Profeet Muhammad gewoonlijk op zijn militaire expedities en namen deel aan strijden op zowel land als op zee. Naast actief deelnemen in de oorlog, waren er vele andere diensten die de Sahabiyat verrichten, zoals medische hulp geven aan de soldaten, de gewonden op de slagvelden verzorgen en zorgen voor water en voedsel voor de gewonden en dorstigen. Ze stonden zij aan zij met de soldaten en overhandigden hun pijlen, verzorgden de gewonden en hielpen hen in het algemeen om het moraal van het leger hoog te houden. Zij hielpen ook om de martelaren en gewonden terug te dragen naar Al-Madinah. Umm Atiyah nam deel aan zeven strijden, en vocht gedurende de heerschappij van kalief Umar Farooq, de vrouwen en zelfs de kinderen hielpen om de doden te begraven. 


Zij verspreidden de boodschap van de nieuwe religie en door hun voorbeeld bekeerden vele van de ongelovigen tot de Islam. Het was Fatimah bint Khattab die haar broer Umar bin Khattab deed bekeren; hij zou een van de moedigste en betrouwbaarste van de Metgezellen van Profeet Muhammad worden. Het was Umm Salim die invloed had op Abu Talhah, en het was Umm Hakim die haar man Ikrimah overtuigde om de Islam te accepteren. Umm Shareek Dosiah werkte erg discreet onder de vrouwen van de stam van Quraish om Islam te verspreiden. 


Een ander aspect van het missionaire werk is de religie in zijn pure vorm behouden, en het beschermen tegen alle veranderingen, onzuiverheden en innovaties die er in kunnen sluipen vanwege culturele of traditionele gebruiken die al in de samenleving heersten. Dit zeer belangrijk werk van de zuiverheid van islam beschermen, werd verricht door vele van de Sahabiyat; de meest prominente van hen was Aishah. 


In het 35ste jaar na de Hijrah, toen Kalif Uthman martelaar was geworden en er chaos en verwarring was over wie de volgende in de lijn van opvolging was, was zij het die eenheid bracht door de Muslims van Basrah (Irak) en Makkah te be?nvloeden. 


De gebeden leiden en de Athan roepen, of oproepen tot het gebed, is een ander belangrijk aspect van het religieuze leven. Hoewel vrouwen mannen niet in het gebed kunnen leiden, kunnen ze dat wel doen bij bijeenkomsten van vrouwen. Vele tijdgenoten van de Profeet Muhammad verrichtten ook deze taak. Aishah, Umm Salim, Umm Waraqah en Sadah bint Qamamah waren enkele van de meest prominenten onder hen. In feite, veranderde Umm Waraqah haar huis in een plaats voor gebed voor vrouwen; de Athan werd er gegeven door de vrouwelijke Muaththin voor de samenkomst van vrouwen, en Umm Waraqah verrichtte de verplichtingen van de Imam in het leiden van de gebeden. 


Politieke successen

De Sahabiyat (vrouwelijke metgezellen) speelden ook in de politiek een prominente rol. Kalif Umar waardeerde Shifa bint Abdullah voor haar politieke intelligentie en inzicht waar hij haar vaak om vroeg. Hij gaf haar vaak de verantwoordelijkheid om de zaken van de staat die gerelateerd waren en handel en commercie te regelen. Voor de Hijrah (migratie) van Profeet Muhammad naar Al-Madinah, wilden de ongelovigen zijn huis belegeren, het was Ruqayyah bint Saifee die hem waarschuwde. Profeet Muhammad vertrok in het geheim naar Al-Madinah, en liet Ali op zijn plaats slapen. Er zijn enorme politieke rechten aan vrouwen geschonken in de Islam. Een vrouw heeft zelfs het recht om onderdak te bieden aan een vijand, als ze dat wenst. Een historici, Abu Dawood, verhaalt dat Umm Hani, de zuster van Ali, een toevluchtsoord had geboden aan een vijandelijke ongelovige, en Profeet Muhammad zei: Als je bescherming en veiligheid hebt gegarandeerd aan een persoon, dan staan we je bij. 
Dit is de wet van de Islam dat de Imam of leider de garantie die een vrouw heeft gegeven moet bijstaan. 


Onderwijs, kennis en de fijne kunsten

Er zijn twee verschillende onderwerpen, waarvan begrip ervan essentieel is om een grondige kennis van Islam en zijn principes te kunnen hebben. Qiraat interpretatie en commentaar, Shraiah, Fiqh, studie van Hadith, zijn allemaal belangrijke aspecten van Islamitische studies. Vele van de vrouwelijke Metgezellen waren experts op deze gebieden. Aisha onthield net zoals Hafsah, Umm Salamah en Umm Waraqah de Quran. Hind bint Aseed, Umm Hisham bin Harithah, Zaidah bint Hayyan, Umm Saad bint Saad, kenden allemaal met hun hart delen van de Quran. De laatstgenoemde gaf vaak lezingen over de Quran. In de gevoelige interpretatie van Hadith, waren ze allemaal expert, maar Aishah en Umm Salamah waren exceptionele meesters in interpretatie en commentaar. Met de eerste worden 2210 ahadith geassocieerd en met de laatste 378. 


Aishah was een expert in interpretatie en commentaar vanwege haar nauwe associatie met Profeet Muhammad. Een groot deel van het Boek van Tafsir in Sahih Muslim bevat vertellingen van haar. 


Asma bint Abu Bakr (zus van Aishah), Umm Atiyan. Umm Hani en Fatimah bint Qais hadden ook extensieve kennis van ahadaith. 


In Islamitische jurisprudentie of fiqh konden de uitspraken van Aishah verschillende delen vullen. Hetzelfde kunnen we zeggen van de uitspraken van Umm Salamah die erin opgenomen werden. 


De uitspraken van Safiyyah, Hafsah, Umm Habibah, Juwairiah, Fatimah (de dochter van de Profeet), Umm Shareel, Umm Atiyah, Asma bint Abu Bakr, Laila bint Qaif, Khawlah bint Tuyait, Umm Darda, Athikah bint Zaid, Sahlah bint Sohail, Fatimah bint qais, Zainab bint Jahash, Umm Salmah, Umm Aiman, Umm Yusuf waren van onschatbare waarde en konden verschillende delen vullen. 


Aishah was ook wel bespraakt in de wet van erven en vele gerenommeerde en gerespecteerde metgezellen consulteerden haar wat betreft de gedetailleerdere punten van de wet. 


Naast dat ze meesters in Islamitische wet en in de gedetailleerde punten van Fiqh waren, hadden de vrouwelijke metgzellen vaardigheden en mogelijkheden op andere gebieden van kennis. Asma bint Yazid bin Sakan was een expert in het houden van een lezing; Asma bint umais was beroemd vanwege haar interpretatie van dromen. Verschillende metgezellen stonden bekend om hun vaardigheden in medicijn en chirurgie. Asamiah Umm Mattaa, Umm Kabshah, Hamnah bint Jahash, Muaathah, Ammaimah, Umm Zaid, Rabia bint Muawath, Umm Atiyah en Umm Salim waren enkele van hen die welbekend waren vanwege hun vaardigheden. De tent van Rufaida Aslamiah die opgezet was als chirurgie punt met alle noodzakelijke instrumenten, was dicht bij de moskee van de Profeet in Madinah gesitueerd. De kunsten werden op geen enkele manier genegeerd. Sommige van de meest bekende dichteressen waren, Saadi, Safiyah, Atikah, bint Zaid, Hind bin Athathah, Umm Aiman, Kabashah bint Rafia, Ummamah Maridah, Hind bint Harith, Zainab bint Awam Azdi, Maimoonah en Ruqayyah. Een boek met verzen van Khansa, de meest bekende van hen, is uitgegeven. 


Industrie, handel en commercie

De vrouwelijke metgezellen praktiseerden ook de praktische of overlevings vaardigheden zoals we hen vandaag de dag kennen. Landbouw, zaken, handel en commercie, schrijven, bewerken, huis industrie?n zoals weven, produceren en designen van kleding, dit alles is vermeld in de Musnad (collectie van ahadith) van Imam Ahmad. Landbouw was niet zo veel voorkomend, maar het werd vooral gepraktiseerd op de zeldzame vruchtbare gebieden rondom Al-Madinah, in het bijzonder door de vrouwen van de Ansar. Onder de immigranten, of Muhaji zoals ze bekend stonden, praktiseerde Asma ook de landbouw. Het tijdperk voor de komst van de Profeet stond bekend als het tijdperk van ongeletterdheid, maar enkele van deze achtenswaardige vrouwen stonden bekend als hoog opgeleid en hadden vaardigheden in de kunsten van de pen en kalligrafie. Shifa bint Abdullah leerde lezen en schrijven gedurende deze duistere dagen, en werd voor haar vaardigheid in deze kunst geprezen. Hafsah, Umm Khultum bint Uqbah en Karimah bint Miqdad waren allen ongeletterd. Aishah en Umm Salmah konden niet schrijven maar ze konden lezen. Beiden waren gezegend met hun opmerkelijke geheugens en onderzoekende gedachten; en vanwege hun nauwe associatie met de Profeet, komen vele authentieke ahadith van hen. 


Sommige van de Sahabiyat runden ook zaken. Khadijah was een erg succesvolle zakenvrouw en stuurde reizende karavanen naar verschillende landen. Khawlah, Maleekah, Thaqafiyah en Bint Fakhariyah handelden in de ori?ntale oliegebaseerde parfums die bekend stonden als Itar. Saudah opereerde als een leder industrie. De dochters van de Ansah componeerden verzen en gedichten voor feestelijke gelegenheden en zongen. Volgens de hadith die verteld werd door Friah bint Maauth, reciteerden zij hun gedichten in de aanwezigheid van de profeet, die hun literaire vaardigheden waardeerde. 

Umm Salmah reciteerde de Quran met Tajweed, wat een moeilijke vaardigheid was en die ook erg gewaardeerd werd. 

Dus er was geen activiteitengebied  sociaal of cultureel  dat niet werd be?nvloedt en ondersteund door de aanwezigheid van deze grootse vrouwen. Moge Allah hun zielen genadig zijn!

Allah zal tevreden met hen zijn en zij zullen tevreden met Hem zijn. 



Bron: Great Women of Islam  Mahmood Ahmad Ghadanfar

Vertaald uit het Engels door een zuster.
Moge Allah haar vergeven voor eventuele vertaalfouten, ameen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ghizlaine

Barakallahu feeki oeghti! Wat een geweldige imaan hadden die voortreffelijke zusters fi deen!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

wa ijaakie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## said_soussi

:hadj::allahu::hadj:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Moslima_Ahlussunnah

*Notificatie*
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

